# California gun laws, inter family transfer



## Briand

I have two questions that I need some help to clarify. My grandfather has plenty of guns and most of them pre date a lot of the strict gun laws in California. Up until yesterday I was under the impression that I legally possess them whether I inherit them or he does an inter family transfer giving them to me. However talking to an employee at a gun store yesterday he said that would still be illegal and it would be a felony if I were to get caught even though they were pre ban weapons.

The other question I have is also on that subject as well. I was also under the impression that I could obtain firearms from a family member in Oregon with the same inter family transfer even if it is not legal in this state. I kind of thought it really was no different than inheriting from out of state. I it were something that I had inherited I can’t really do much about it being that most hand guns in this state are banned anyway.


----------



## Cat

Bureau of Firearms - California Dept. of Justice - Office of the Attorney General


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

i have been researching this and even as a former california FFL dealer i am as confused as hell.

so here is what i have come up with I THINK.....

first you can only inherit from your mom/dad/grandparents..... then only guns that you could legally own if you were to buy them yourself..... none that are on the assault weapon list or meet the description and only handguns that are on the safe gun list

there were so many exemptions and clauses that it made my head spin, you might be able to own the assault weapons if you alter them to not fit the description anymore unless they are on a list of guns banned outright. some models of guns are on the safe gun list but only in certain finishes, so stainless may be safe and blued may not. and some guns you must do a ffl transfer, some you dont and some you must notify the cal doj within 30 days of receipt

i found this tho, perhaps it will help short of hiring an attorney.....

Amazon.com: How to Own a Gun & Stay Out of Jail: What You Need to Know About the Law If You Own a Gun or Are Thinking of Buying One : California Edition 2006 (9780964286436): John F. Machtinger, Amy Wetherbe: Books

i closed my gun store in the late 80s... glad i did, this crap makes me sad for californians (i was born and raised and lived there 3 times as an adult but never again)


----------

